# Looking for someone



## xtiana (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm looking for someone, I believe her name on the old forum was Lily102? That seems about right. Is she on this forum now? I have a bad feeling in my stomach that my hedgie arrived at my home ill and I would like to speak with her as she is the current momma of my Hayden's brother. 

Thanks if anyone knows if she is still around on here or knows how to get in touch with her!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

There is a Lily101 on the members list.
You can search the members list alphabetically, and then send her PM.


----------

